# Sears 6 speed trans Locking Diff?



## s10king91 (Nov 3, 2011)

Never tore one apart but know it can be done question is can anyone post some pics so i can get a idea of how I am using this a as a snow plow tractor on a gravel driveway Tractor is a Lt1000 It was 50$ lol so another one in not an option. 
I am running a V tread Tire in the back and Going to Fill it with Some kind of fluid water and anti freeze maybe. 
Anyways Was wondering what i needed to do to get both rear wheels spinning ?
thank you for looking.


----------



## s10king91 (Nov 3, 2011)

NEVER MIND MY HEAD WAS UP MY ASS............ GO AHEAD LAUGH LOL.. I should have known to weld the damn diff god i need to sleep


----------

